# Creepshow Movie Soundtrack to be released on Vynl soon!



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

These went on sale this morning. A couple of the colors are already sold out.


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

crap, I can't really afford it now......they sold out!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Lostboymike, check online at Light in the Attic Records. They're a distributor of Waxwork and other genre labels.


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks man, they have it!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I found a digital copy online, and downloaded it....


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

was it a pay download or free?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

free...I used a torrent...


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish more labels gave download codes with a vinyl purchase. I assume it comes down to the license they obtain whether they can or not.


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

ya that would be cool......i just ordered the vynl last night


----------

